# App not accepting ride requests!



## Dic181 (Jul 8, 2016)

Would like to know fellow drivers experiences of their app not accepting rider requests especially during a surge.
This has been occurring over the past 2 weeks more and more frequently to me. 

I am in a surge zone and ping goes and I hit to accept and wham request fails or freezers.
Today happened 3 times in a short period of approximately 20 minutes.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

About a year ago during Guarantee times a request would come in, tap the screen nothing.. repeatedly tap the screen nothing.. until ping timed out. Sure enough, acceptance rating below eligibility 

This happened for about 3 weeks on a Saturday night then hasn't happened since.

Good practice to completely kill the app every time.


----------

